# SSI- COLA -Rate 2009



## james1953 (Sep 24, 2008)

For those of you who are living SOB the SSI cost of living adjustment will be 2.5 % in 2009. Some have said it would be 6.0% but that was actually the increased budget of SSI for 2009 and not the COLA rate.


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

*This post only relevant to those who recieve U.S. Social Secuirty*



james1953 said:


> For those of you who are living SOB the SSI cost of living adjustment will be 2.5 % in 2009. Some have said it would be 6.0% but that was actually the increased budget of SSI for 2009 and not the COLA rate.


   

James,
I'd be pleased if you'd take a look at the official Social Security Admin. site and respond with how it relates to your post:
Social Security Announces Benefit Increase for 2009

_Monthly Social Security and Supplemental Security Income benefits for more than 55 million Americans will increase 5.8 percent in 2009, the Social Security Administration announced today. The 5.8 percent increase is the largest since 1982.

Social Security and Supplemental Security Income benefits increase automatically each year based on the rise in the Bureau of Labor Statistics' Consumer Price Index for Urban Wage Earners and Clerical Workers (CPI-W), from the third quarter of the prior year to the corresponding period of the current year. This year's increase in the CPI-W was 5.8 percent. 

The 5.8 percent Cost-of-Living Adjustment (COLA) will begin with benefits that over 50 million Social Security beneficiaries receive in January 2009. Increased payments to more than 7 million Supplemental Security Income beneficiaries will begin on December 31._

Note: In the original post the term SSI was used "I believe" instead of SSA (Social Security Administration.) SSI funds are monies provided through the SSA for individuals or couples that fall below certain poverty guidelines. IT IS NOT NORMALLY "LEGALLY" AVAILABLE TO THOSE LIVING OUTSIDE OF THE U.S. 
See: Understanding Supplemental Security Income (SSI)-- SSI Eligibility

Social Security Admin. Acronyms - Definitions available at SSA's website
COLA= Cost of Living Adjustment
SSI= Supplemental Security Income
SSDI= Social Security Disability Income

Verde-Va, Jocotepec, Jalisco, Mexico


----------

